

“Experts” Have Been Misleading People About Renewable Energy - afterburner
http://cleantechnica.com/2014/08/12/experts-misleading-people-renewable-energy/

======
peterashford
Color me surprised. People supporting the status quo have always been given
credence they don't deserve. People hate/fear change. It's human nature. Sad
but predictable.

